# Toolbar Cleaner



## kburra (Jul 11, 2013)

It happens too often,you don`t know how but all of a sudden you have a new pesky toolbar on your browser,and is not in ADD/REMOVE,so how to get rid of it,this little freebie has the answer,just open it check off the offending toolbar and all done!!


```
http://toolbarcleaner.com/
```


----------



## Blossom (Jul 11, 2013)

Thank you Kburra, So good to see you here 
and giving us the benefit of your knowledge.


----------



## kburra (Jul 11, 2013)

Blossom said:


> Thank you Kburra, So good to see you here
> and giving us the benefit of your knowledge.



My Pleasure Bloss...keep smiling:love_heart:


----------

